# Greek newspaper / magazine TV programme recommendations



## άρτος

I've been learning Greek for several years and would like to be able to read newspapers, magazines and watch TV programmes.

I find most of the national press quite hard to read from a vocab point of view. The best I have found is Το Βήμα, but even that can be difficult. TV programmes are quite hard too because of the speed at which they speak.

Any recommendations for papers, magazines or TV programmes that are a bit easier to follow? What have you come across that you have found helpful?


----------



## Perseas

Are you interested in school textbooks? Everything is free. From the 1st grade (elementary school) till the last one (secondary school).
Διαδραστικά Σχολικά Βιβλία


----------



## Tr05

Hello! Another good option is the _Euronews live stream_ on YouTube, which features some daily common headlines in many European languages, Greek being one of them. The video doesn't come with subtitles, though, but you can play it back at any point in case you've missed/misheard some word/phrase. The talking speed depends on the reporter, but, overall, I think it could be of help.


----------



## άρτος

Perseas said:


> Are you interested in school textbooks? Everything is free. From the 1st grade (elementary school) till the last one (secondary school).
> Διαδραστικά Σχολικά Βιβλία


Hi, many thanks for this suggestion. Can you download as PDF’s or do you have to read on line?


----------



## άρτος

Tr05 said:


> Hello! Another good option is the _Euronews live stream_ on YouTube, which features some daily common headlines in many European languages, Greek being one of them. The video doesn't come with subtitles, though, but you can play it back at any point in case you've missed/misheard some word/phrase. The talking speed depends on the reporter, but, overall, I think it could be of help.


Many thanks for this. Will take a look!


----------



## Tr05

άρτος said:


> Many thanks for this. Will take a look!


You're welcome! I forgot to mention that there's a respective mobile app, in case that's more convenient.


----------



## Perseas

άρτος said:


> Hi, many thanks for this suggestion. Can you download as PDF’s or do you have to read on line?


Either way is possible.


----------



## Konstantinos

The most important thing is to understand for what reason you don't understand the speech - listening of Greek language.

1) Cause you don't know vocabulary? In that case, can you write what you hear without caring about orthography? Greek pronunciation is 1 million times easier than English and Russian I speak. For example in English there are 15 vowel-phonemes The 44 Phonemes in English, but in Greek just 5: α, ε, η, ο, ου.

2) Cause you don't know how to pronounce Greek? You can learn it very easily, as I said.

3) Cause they speak very fast? It doesn't happen. In 90% of cases in all language the problem is not that they speak fast, but the existence of noise parallel with the speech (for example wind or car noise). In that case, what you have to do? First listen Greek language without any noise (there are many Greek language listening books without any kinda noise). After that, step by step you can increase the noise manually - artificially, by generating random noise and add it to the original file (there are tools to do so). A native speaker in any language can understand the speech, if it is 70% and there is 30% of noise. You can start from 100-0, 95-5, 90-10... Step by step...

Personally, I believe that you need about 1-2 days, to learn 100% how to pronounce Greek and then to write what you hear (100% speech without noise). Of course without caring about orthography.

For example you will hear: Γεια σου φίλε μου τι κάνεις; and you will write: Γηα σου φηλε μου τη κανης; Really, I don't feel there is any kinda difficulty. You can write more than 100.000 words you hear, without knowing their meanings or their spellings.


----------



## άρτος

Thanks for your views. I have a reasonable vocabulary and can read and write the language as well as speak it, but I find it difficult to increase my comprehension of the spoken language in films and TV programmes. That is mainly due to the speed at which the language is spoken and the breadth of vocabulary used. I don't think it has anything to do with background noise.


----------



## sotos

Try listening Chadzinikolaou, in Real.gr. He speaks εκνευριστικά slowly and clearly. 

17/04/2018 Η εκπομπή του Νίκου Χατζηνικολάου


----------



## άρτος

sotos said:


> Try listening Chadzinikolaou, in Real.gr. He speaks εκνευριστικά slowly and clearly.
> 
> 17/04/2018 Η εκπομπή του Νίκου Χατζηνικολάου



Thank you very much for this. It may be irritating for a native Greek speaker, but he sounds like someone I can listen to and stand a reasonable chance of understanding!


----------



## LyonMarlowSanFrancisco

Very interesting thread! good question and very good suggestions! Thanks all!


----------



## άρτος

άρτος said:


> Thank you very much for this. It may be irritating for a native Greek speaker, but he sounds like someone I can listen to and stand a reasonable chance of understanding!


I see he also presents the news at 20.00 on ANT 1. However this channel only seems to be available outside Greece on pay-per-view platforms.


----------

